# 1/16" Round Over Bit



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I was glancing through an article on roundover bits and it mentioned using a 1/16" roundover bit to soften edges. I have usually done this with a just a fine sanding block. Should I get the 1/16" roundover bit for this?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd think the sanding method would suffice. I use the foam sanding blocks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

give those edges to Gene...
he's the man w/ the plan...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sandpaper. By the time you have the bit set up, you'd have the job done. A tiny error in setting it up and you'd ruin the piece.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> give those edges to Gene...
> he's the man w/ the plan...


That is funny Stick. :laugh2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanding is just as fast.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is funny Stick. :laugh2:


now that you know how...
you can pick up the slack...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sanding is just as fast.


and quieter too...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sanding is just as fast.


Far faster as far as I concerned. I normally just hit my edges with my ROS, quick and easy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

But you know, Theo, sometimes it's just really pleasant to not have to listen to machinery; just enjoy the feel of working with your hands on wood. Maybe a little music in the background.
Could be that's the attraction of carving, to folks that do it?


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Veritas make a cornering tool that rounds over the corners to a fixed depth. It’s a simple set of hand tools for creating 1/16, 1/8, 3/16 or 1/4 round overs. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on an elegant solution if you weren’t aware that the tool existed.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=32682&cat=1,230,41182,41200



In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have one of those!......somewhere


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I have one of those!......somewhere


You probably have a lot of things...somewhere...in your garage. And that's the problem. It's in the garage. I've seen the pictures.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> But you know, Theo, sometimes it's just really pleasant to not have to listen to machinery; just enjoy the feel of working with your hands on wood. Maybe a little music in the background.
> Could be that's the attraction of carving, to folks that do it?


I did say normally. Depends on the project. But actually, the sound of the ROS is relaxing to me, more relaxing than knocking edges off by hand. Goes well with the classical music station my radio is kept on.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that you've seen the pictures Charles, you'll need to be liquidated... 

(Garage, toolshed, woodshed; pretty much all the same issue. )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Now that you've seen the pictures *Charles, you'll need to be liquidated...*
> 
> (Garage, toolshed, woodshed; pretty much all the same issue. )


we gonna have a shop (estate type sale)at pennies on the dollar prices...
I'm in...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here ya go...

Mini Edge-Rounding Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Get back on topic gentlemen


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

The Veritas cornering tools are more finicky than I expected. In hard splintery wood, the angle of the tool is critical, and can result in a fistful of splinters, or no cutting at all. A smooth rounding generally escapes me, but that is probably just me. My edges land up looking like goldilocks' porridge - full of lumps.
The little plane Stick referenced, would be a better bet, I think.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

This one works too Carbide-Tipped Radius Plane or Chamfer Plane-Radius plane | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware plus you have the option of machining a chamfer on the edge instead of the radius. Just like the cornering tools though, you have to pay attention to the direction of the grain or you'll wind up with a mess.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Good old Stanley No 194 - Oops! I'm showing my age!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Re previous post - I realise that it gives a bevel and not a roundover, but its sometimes a good start for softening the sharp edges.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Makita 3" power planer that has a groove down the center of the sole that is that for making chamfers. As Rob says, a chamfer is a good start for rounding the edge. I don't know if there any hand planes that have a similar groove in the sole.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sandpaper. By the time you have the bit set up, you'd have the job done. A tiny error in setting it up and you'd ruin the piece.


Both are good points, Tom.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Most of the 1/16" radius router bits have a 1/2" bearing. If you are breaking the edge of parts that have inside radius less than 1/4" your back to sanding by hand. In my case the parts that need to have the sharp edge broken on small radius inside corners, I have a buffer set up with stacked 320 grit 3" x 9" finger sanding strips. Gets into the small inside corners with ease as well as outside. If it is long straight edge that need a broken edge it's back to a trim router with the 1/16" radius router bit and a light touch with 400 paper to remove the fine chatter left by the router.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

subtleaccents said:


> Most of the 1/16" radius router bits have a 1/2" bearing. If you are breaking the edge of parts that have inside radius less than 1/4" your back to sanding by hand. In my case the parts that need to have the sharp edge broken on small radius inside corners, I have a buffer set up with stacked 320 grit 3" x 9" finger sanding strips. Gets into the small inside corners with ease as well as outside. If it is long straight edge that need a broken edge it's back to a trim router with the 1/16" radius router bit and a light touch with 400 paper to remove the fine chatter left by the router.




There are “small pilot roundover” bits that can fit inside corners where a standard 1/2 bearing would get in the way. Just thought I’d let you know so you can reduce some of your sanding.

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/small-pilot-roundover-bits/products/1978


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Maybe use the 1/32nd roundover bit first, then go up to the 1/16th to reduce the chances of tearout.  I was thinking when I read the topic it was a joke. Wow, I can't believe a bit that small is made. Maybe good for hard or exotic woods that may not sand well????


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

ranman said:


> Maybe use the 1/32nd roundover bit first, then go up to the 1/16th to reduce the chances of tearout.  I was thinking when I read the topic it was a joke. Wow, I can't believe a bit that small is made. Maybe good for hard or exotic woods that may not sand well????


I've never seen one that small either, 1/8" is the smallest I have. My go-to supplier goes down to 2.5mm, 3/32". But they do have this interesting new "arris rounding" bit down to 1.5mm:
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Arris_Rounding_964.html
Like a round-over, but with a very slight chamfer on either side of the curve so that the corner of the bit can't dig in and leave a line. I'm guessing it's aimed at production scenarios where it would save time compared to sanding.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

AndyL said:


> I've never seen one that small either, 1/8" is the smallest I have. My go-to supplier goes down to 2.5mm, 3/32". But they do have this interesting new "arris rounding" bit down to 1.5mm:
> https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Arris_Rounding_964.html
> Like a round-over, but with a very slight chamfer on either side of the curve so that the corner of the bit can't dig in and leave a line. I'm guessing it's aimed at production scenarios where it would save time compared to sanding.


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Terry Q said:


> There are “small pilot roundover” bits that can fit inside corners where a standard 1/2 bearing would get in the way. Just thought I’d let you know so you can reduce some of your sanding.
> 
> https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/small-pilot-roundover-bits/products/1978
> 
> ...


Terry, many many years ago (giving away my age again) when I first started making splinters (LOL) I used bits like this, as they came in sets from Sears.
Worked well on wood that would eventually be painted. BUT, on wood that was to be stained or clear coated it was difficult to keep from getting those little burn marks in the wood from the pilot if there was any hesitation, similar to a bit with bearing that needs to be sharpened. That would result in extra sanding to remove the burn mark, leaving small hollow spots near the edge detail.
I guess, as a backup, this type can be a help.


----------

